# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Онлайн трансляция российского фестиваля "Садху Санга 2012"

## Aniruddha das

http://vedamedia.ru/ - трансляция с фестиваля "Садху Санга 2012" в Туапсе.

----------


## Игорь108

А почему нельзя скачать видео?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А почему нельзя скачать видео?


vedamedia.ru не выкладывают видео для скачивания. Нужны специальные программки, чтобы скачать. Где-то на форуме у нас была такая тема.

----------


## Игорь108

> vedamedia.ru не выкладывают видео для скачивания. Нужны специальные программки, чтобы скачать. Где-то на форуме у нас была такая тема.


1 - почему не выкладывает? Это же проповедь.
2 - из архива ведамедиа.ру даже программки не помогают скачать.
3 - а что, больше видео нет с фестиваля? Там же были и другие махараджи.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

вам лучше задать свои вопросы на сайте ведамедиа.

----------


## Игорь108

> вам лучше задать свои вопросы на сайте ведамедиа.


Почему? Они к РОСК не относятся?

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Почему? Они к РОСК не относятся?


странная логика.

Вряд ли создатели сайта заходят сюда и читают ваши вопросы.

----------


## Игорь108

> странная логика.
> 
> Вряд ли создатели сайта заходят сюда и читают ваши вопросы.


Я думал, что они должны подчиняться российскому джи-би-си и р-джи-би. Поэтому и спрашиваю здесь.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Это всё на добровольных началах и на энтузиазме вайшнавов за что им в общем то большое спасибо. Много разных сайтов. Разные организаторы и те кто их поддерживают. А так хорошо бы если можно было бы смотреть on-line и скачать одним файлом. Придётся щекотить именно на сайте ведамедиа. Может есть такая возможность. Было бы удобнее. Аудио уже выложили.

----------


## Игорь108

> Это всё на добровольных началах и на энтузиазме вайшнавов за что им в общем то большое спасибо. Много разных сайтов. Разные организаторы и те кто их поддерживают.


Что-то я не пойму... vedamedia.ru это официальный ИСКОНовский сайт или частный какого-то преданного?

----------


## Кунджара Лила дас

Как уже было замечено этот сайт поддерживается на добровольных началах. А появился он благодаря энтузиазму преданных, которые захотели поделиться тем что у них есть. Да это сайт ИСККОН, но не официальный. В планах — реорганизовать сайт, так как нынешняя версия не совсем удобна.

----------


## Игорь108

> Да это сайт ИСККОН, но не официальный.


)))) Ладно, проехали.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

тут можно скачать видео, выложенное на ведамедиа http://venugita.ru/viewtopic.php?t=590

----------


## Игорь108

Мне кажется, не трудно сделать скачку всех лекций и киртанов черноморского фестиваля с официального сайта РОСК (Кришна.ру к примеру). Почему РОСК не хочет этим заниматься, ведь штат сотрудников и бюджет позволяют это.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мне кажется, не трудно сделать скачку всех лекций и киртанов черноморского фестиваля с официального сайта РОСК (Кришна.ру к примеру). Почему РОСК не хочет этим заниматься, ведь штат сотрудников и бюджет позволяют это.


Нету у Кришна.ру никакого штата сотрудников. Все на энтузиазме держится. Так что, Игорь, если сможете сделать скачку всех лекций и киртанов, с удовольствием предоставим Вам такую возможность на Кришна.ру. Пишите мне в ЛС.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

а чем торрент не понравился?

Можно, кстати на кришна.ру дать ссылки на скачивание обоих фестивалей.

----------


## Максим_Равих

Доброе утро, фотографии с фестиваля Садху Санга 2012

----------


## Николай82

А лекции где? ))

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Аудио лекции давно уже лежат на торренте

----------


## Николай82

Видео хочется ))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Видео хочется ))


В этой теме сообщение №13.

----------


## Николай82

> В этой теме сообщение №13.


Повторюсь...
Мало лекций махараджей в видеоформате.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Повторюсь...
> Мало лекций махараджей в видеоформате.


Ну так там оно и есть. Торрент скачали?

----------


## Николай82

> Ну так там оно и есть. Торрент скачали?


Да, 90% киртаны, лекций мало ((

----------

